# Zugriff auf mdb via ODBC steuern



## mario87b (12. Dez 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine kleine Webapplikation mit NetBeans/Java/Apache TomCat erstellt. Die funktioniert soweit ganz gut.

Allerdings bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen, dass ich bereits erwartet habe. Wenn mehrere Benutzer drauf zugreifen funktioniert es prinzipiell immer noch. Wenn allerdings zwei Nutzer mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig den gleichen Datensatz abfragen, dann geht das ganze in die Hose. Die Anwendung stürzt zwar nicht ab, aber Ergebnisse bekomme ich dann auch nicht. Leere Felder...

Access ist für Ein-Mann Betrieb ausgelegt, soviel hab ich schon von google erfahren.

Steuere ich die Zugriffe mit dem TomCat (hab bisher nichts darüber gefunden) oder irgendwie im JAVA Programm?

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder ne Idee?

Danke.


----------



## bronks (12. Dez 2011)

Access ist auch für MultiUser ausgelegt, aber macht etwas für Dich, was Du nicht erwartest bzw. nicht möchtest: Access sperrt Datensätze mit Cursor. D.h. wenn ein Benutzer einen Datensatz im Zugriff hat, dann kannst Du auf diesen nur noch lesend zugreifen.

Probiere das Statement readonly zu erzeugen.


----------



## mario87b (13. Dez 2011)

Hallo.

Es sind gegenwärtig ausschliesslich lesende Zugriffe. Wenn zwei gleiche Abfragen mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig geschehen, dann kommt bei der einen Abfrage kein Ergebnis.


----------

